# Iconic heroes: can we recover from abandonment?



## Piratecat (Feb 18, 2002)

I'd like to continue NeMoren's Vault. Does anyone actually want to keep playing? I abandoned the game pretty rudely when I got overwhelmed by RL stuff, and I haven't followed through with continuing when I said I was. I'm _really_ sorry about that.

If we restart, do you want to play?


----------



## Kazak (Feb 18, 2002)

*Yay!  PC is back!*

Yes, I'd really like to carry on!  NeMoren's Vault rocked!

Kazak, now a happy dwarf


----------



## Vadania (Feb 18, 2002)

Yes PC, you know I'm there.     Thank you for your time.   


I wanna defeat this place!    

Only other place I've seen any play in the past few months is Gamestoppers and you know how many problems that has.


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 18, 2002)

I may sound like a bit of a vulture, but I would love to join in if any other PCs drop out.


----------



## Lucita (Feb 19, 2002)

That depends...are you prepared to stop being as discriminatory as you have been in the past?

Not that I need the work, since my third novel was recently released, but it's something to while away the nights...


----------



## Nebin (Feb 19, 2002)

*Gnome HO !!!*

_Nebin walks in with a large bag of crisps_  O are we back on ? Cool lets go before I add anymore to my figure, I guess I need to find my sweet Lidda and let her know.  

_He turns around and goes back out the door calling........_ *Sweet Tater ! we're back on the Vault ! Quit hideing from your Gnomie Bear now, we need to get you dressed !*


----------



## Hennet (Feb 19, 2002)

*Am I out of that damn pit yet?*

Zzzz...Huh, wha--I _Magic Missle_ it! 

Oh. Sure, I can fit in some vault time. If I can only find the right outfit...


----------



## Mialee (Feb 19, 2002)

I am returned. 

Yes, I'm the same crotchety old Mialee from the old ENboards... I just have been hibernating. What's that? Elves don't hibernate? Well, check the race section of your PHB. It's in there. Somewhere. Leave me alone. 

I am ready to delve more deeply into the vault, if only to provide a show for Mr. J. Bell. 

Quick rant- when will I be allowed to travel with the party through an official WotC product again? It's been forever since I've been in the art for an official module. Lidda, Krusk, Hennet, and Jozan were in RttToEE. I believe I was last on the cover of Forge of Fury. 

Sigh...


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Feb 19, 2002)

In the corner, Jozan kneels with bowed head before an image of Pelor. He has been dutifully praying all these many weeks...praying with silent fervor upon his knees, praying without pause, without food or water!

_(or maybe he has been napping)_

No!  No, indeed!!  Pelor's Own Iconic HAS been praying! Seeking the purity of soul and mind and body that the Lord of Light requires of all true supplicants!  He has been faithful!  He has been true!  He has been snoring! _(well, only a little)_

And now, now at long last, all his devotions and petitions and adorations and glorifications and what have you have finally been answered!

Jozan shudders, and tears shimmer in his eyes.  He raises both hands to the glowing image of his god.  Then he turns to look at his friends, his comrades in this long and arduous penance.  His lips part...he will speak his joy...

"I can't feel my legs anymore and my back is killing me.  Can someone help me up?"


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Feb 19, 2002)

Thank you, my dear!!


----------



## Alhandra (Feb 19, 2002)

Jozan of Pelor said:
			
		

> *[ooc: with the old boards still down...I can't find my sig picture.  Does anyone know where it is/was hosted?   ] *



Here it is,  my egomaniacal comrade-in-faith!

I am looking forward to putting to an end the evils that lie deep within that hideous forgotten vault!

(and finally pulling Vadania's butt out of the pit she's in!)


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 19, 2002)

_Jack pokes his head into the room.._

Have any of you guys seen a Wookiee or a Jedi hanging around here?  Their friends are getting eaten by a giant snake.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Feb 19, 2002)

"Of course we want to play, Piratecat!  We've missed you so much!"

_Ma looks at P-Kitty's jaunty nautical garb and shakes her head.  She stepa away from a few minutes, returning with a paper-wrapped bundle.  Tossing the package to Piratecat, she smirks._

"You're out of uniform, soldier!" 

_Pulling away the paper, PC finds a familiar set of leather-collared red robes._

OOC:  Thanks for picking this up again, Kevin!


----------



## Kerwyn (Feb 19, 2002)

“Confirmative, sir... cat... sir!”

_Good to see, you have some more RL free time again, PCat!_


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 20, 2002)

Then we're on!  There were some timing issues when we stopped; half the group was literally minutes ahead of the other half. I'll figure out what to do about that; watch this space!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 21, 2002)

Okey dokey. Here's a problem: Lidda, Krusk, and the others who were down at the end of a long tunnel, eyeing a bunch of humanoids, were several minutes ahead of Hennet, Alhandra, Vadania and others who were dealing with spiked-chain-wielding automatons in a pit. The easiest way to handle this is to finish the pit encounter; alternatively, I can try to run them simultaneously. Hmmmm.

Probably simultaneously is best, then catch time up afterwards.  Hey Nebin, do you still have the last post from the other board?


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 22, 2002)

the last post that Piratecat did before excusing the Iconics to their various assignments was:


> I'm racing towards a deadline, but I'll post later today when I take a break from writing. Krusk gets chatty! Things get hot in the pit! And Regdar shows a suit of armor who's boss.. later today!



The post before that was:


> Mialee, I believe the illusion spell has a duration of concentration; thus, in order to avoid the World's Briefest Plank, I'm going to assume that you cast Levitate first!
> Moving back into the tunnel a bit, Mialee casts a spell on Lidda. Her chant echoes louder than you'd like, but back at the entrance Krusk and Tordek don't sound the alarm, so the goblinoids must not have heard. Lidda feels her body growing lighter.. lighter.. as the spell takes effect.
> 
> Bobbing along the ceiling, Lidda moves back down the tunnel. Lidda examines the deadfall. The rope is tied to a central pin that is holding a series of ropes; pull the pin, and the ropes pull away. With almost no hesitation at all, Lidda cuts the rope. Even better Lidda, if you don't want to you don't have to hold it taunt; you can wedge the end into a crack between two rocks, enough to hold it steady but not enough to trigger the trap.
> ...



The post before that was:


> At the pit battle, time speeds back up again as Hennet finishes reading a scroll. The words burn as he reads them, the smoke weaving itself into runes as it circles Hennet's head, and suddenly the smoke fills with sulpherous flames as a creature falls out of the gate. It is hideous.. a rubbery abomination of nature, reeking of sulphur and pain as it tries to adjust to its new surroundings. It didn't arrive where Hennet expected it to, which is somewhat disturbing. "Hissssssssss!" it leers at Alhandra, and a foul forked tongue lolls from its misshapen mouth. Hennet points at the pit, and it bobs its sad excuse for a head. "Maaasssster," it acknowledges, and with another look at the paladin it shambles over to the pit leaving a trail of smoking vapors behind it.
> Quite literally, it smells like hell.
> 
> In the pit, it lashes out at the armor, interposing itself in front of Vadania and taking a chain blow meant for her. Its claws scrape against the metal, leaving thin scratches behind. It ignores the buring sphere at its feet.
> ...



If you need more info, let me know.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 22, 2002)

Cooo-ol!  Thanks!

I'll write the first stuff this weekend, and we'll start back up Monday. Anyone who hasn't rejoined by the end of a week can get an urgent mission off-screen....


----------



## Eberk (Feb 22, 2002)

"Knarr....

"Knarr....

"Knarr...."

Eberk shuffles up to you, muttering his trademark knarr under his breath.  But when he reaches you, he doesn't stop -- instead, he bumps into you.

And keeps walking.  Bump.  Bump.  Bump.  "Knarr....Knarr...Knar...."

Poor lad -- he seems somehow _soulless_.  Could it be that he's lost his animating force?  Who can rescue this poor dwarven cleric?

_[Player's note:  I'm not gonna have time to continue playing Eberk, so I'm gonna email his password to Piratecat; let him know if you want to take over.  Enjoy, folks! -Daniel]_


----------



## Nebin (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry to see you go Eberk.

 Reaper thanks for the assist, and PC if you need to look at the other stuff, that post is on the last page of IC.

 Has anyone seen a Halfling in a G- string anywhere  ? she escaped .


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Feb 22, 2002)

Should you need someone to take over a character, PC, I might be interested.


----------



## Mialee (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry to see you go, Eberk. 

Where the hell is Regdar? Not that I mind not hearing "Hey, honey, how far up do those legs go? Hyuh hyuh *belch* hyuh" every day...


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2002)

If more replacements are needed, I'm also voluteering. I don't think I've seen all the Iconics appear here yet.


----------



## Vadania (Feb 22, 2002)

Well they are rather impressive legs, Mialee.


----------



## Ialdabode (Feb 23, 2002)

*Since you set me up so nicely...*

"Hey, honey, how far up do those legs go? Hyuh hyuh *belch* hyuh"

 

Sorry there, Mialee, but you know I never could resist making an ass of myself - why start now?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 24, 2002)

DItto if you need another PC.  I'm sure you have a line of hundreds wanting you to be their DM


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2002)

Are we trying for a Psionicle take-over of the Iconics here? 

Jarval, aka Kazak.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 25, 2002)

Hi, Volunteers!  I want to see how many people show up before I accept new folks. You're on the list!  

I'm going hunting for Regdar. I haven't seen him around recently, even on Nutkinland, so his computer may be dead. I'll try to find out.


----------



## Regdar (Feb 25, 2002)

*BAH!*

Bah baby, Mialee you know you have missed Regdar. Regdar will allow you to make up for lost time. 

Regdar is here, we may continue in true Iconic fashion.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 25, 2002)

Actually, iconics, please post (even in your "normal" identity) so I know who we have.  So far we've got....

Jozan
Alhandra
Mialee
Kazak
Vadania
Nebin
Hennet
Ma'Varkith
Kerwyn

We're missing Krusk, Regdar, Lidda, Tordek, Naull, and of course Eberk; I might be forgetting one or two others?  We never had Soveliss or Ember.


----------



## Nebin (Feb 26, 2002)

*Gnome ISO Hot Halfling Honey !!*

_Nebin walks in with a HUGE plater of BBQ ribs and chicken smaking his lips_  Sorry PC the last I saw of Lidda, she was running down the corridor screaming something about being no Gnome's plaything. *Slurp  Smack*  I'll try to get her to come back and post. O you want a wing ?


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Feb 26, 2002)

Jozan looks up from polishing the many images of divine Pelor which adorn his person.  "Regdar posted above, oh Cat of the Seven Seas."


----------



## Acmite (Feb 26, 2002)

*Another volunteer....*

I'm willing to play one of the absentee iconics if their original "owners" don't show.  Add me to the list!


----------



## Crow (Feb 28, 2002)

I to would like to play... perhaps Soveliss...

Thanks
EDIT: Actually, scratch that. Looking at some of the older threads, and how fast they move... 
I have school and chores and homework and friends and sports and websurfing, so I will not have time to play... 
and i would just slow the game down... 
thats OK though, im content with ocasionally lurking...


----------



## Ruined (Feb 28, 2002)

Man, I hate to sound like one of those 'Me Too' guys. But yes, I'm on the boards frequently, and I'd love to participate in this if there is a slot open.


----------



## Hennet (Feb 28, 2002)

*Old threads?*

Is there anyway to access the old threads?  Whenever I casted I noted the number of spell slots I had left. I'd like to check that rather than just guess--I think I've got 1 first left and 2? cantrips but I'm not sure.

If anyone has any ideas, thanks.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 28, 2002)

I'll check to see if they're on my old PC. If not, I suspect that the continuity crew screwed up, and everyone rested during the down time. Makes sense, really!


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 28, 2002)

Put me on the list!  I'll play if help is needed.  No Soveliss?  Ranger is one of my favorite classes: I'll try and claim dibs on that.

BTW, is there another picture of Soveliss besides the PHB and the Masters of the Wild?  Neither one of them are particularly flattering...


----------



## RogueJK (Feb 28, 2002)

I would also love to participate.  Add me to your list, Piratecat!


----------



## Benben (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: BAH!*

I've missed your wit and wisdom on the board Regadar.


----------



## Xylarthan (Feb 28, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> If we restart, do you want to play? *




Would it be possible to play the elderly Iconic Xylarthan from the "Men & Magic" tan booklet that was in the white box set?


----------



## Kazak (Mar 1, 2002)

A fair number of ye to be sure!  Ma, get Chip to get them into an some sort of line, can ye?


----------



## Hennet (Mar 1, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *BTW, is there another picture of Soveliss besides the PHB and the Masters of the Wild?  Neither one of them are particularly flattering... *




Personally, I think the PHB picture is one of the best illustrations of giant Q-tips I've ever seen in a core rulebook. YMMV.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Mar 1, 2002)

Ma'varkith slips out of the room and returns with a large Half-Orc in an ill-fitting security guard's uniform.

"Kazak needs a little help with the guests."

The bulky guard smiles and looks to his nightstick.

"No, no NO!  I said 'guest', Chip.  These folks are here to audition for parts in the Iconics adventure.  We need someone in to help get some information for Mr. Cat"

Chip fetches a clipboard from a nearby desk.  He quickly hides a crude and bawdy sketch of Alhandra-as-Half-Orc, then begins to jot down names and positions being auditioned for.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 1, 2002)

_Jack returns and suspiciously walks up to the half-orc with the clip-board..._

Hey, how's it going?

A little bald guy in a red robe at the press conference said I should report back here for second audition call backs...

What parts are available... um...  

_Jack takes a close peek at the half-orc's name tag._

ah... Chip?


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 1, 2002)

"Hey, Chip.  Can I buy you a drink?  Who do I have to screw to get a part around here?"

EDIT: Please tell me it isn't Regdar!


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 1, 2002)

_"Hmmm... I think I'll apply for the positions of Alexandra the Nomad and Ember the Monk. Or are those places vacant?"_


----------



## RogueJK (Mar 1, 2002)

_A well-dressed, important looking gentleman saunters in, and takes his place at the back of the line.  He takes in the surroundings as he flips his cell phone closed._

Can we hurry this up?  I have other auditions to get to.  

I don't *need* this job, y'know.  I've got a recurring role as "Flunky #2" on Buffy: The Vampire Slayer.  You also might recognize me from such films as "Ernest Goes to School", "Rocky XXVI", and "Lifetime Presents: The Tonya Harding Story".

_He eyes the other candidates._

I don't recognize any of you.  I *hope* you have good references...

You!  Mr. Chimp.  Or Chip.  Whatever.  Anyway, what role am I auditioning for?  My agent tells me nothing about these type of things.  It's always just "Go here, do this, read that..."  She can be really bossy sometimes.  She ought to know better, considering I make more in a week than she does in a month.  Or so my accountant tells me.

Who's running this place?  I usually only speak with the Director, himself.  I don't bother with their little helpers, since we all know it's the Director making all the decisions around here.

Y'know... this reminds me of the time I was cast as the lead in Juliard's annual production of "Hamlet"....

_He rambles on for a few more minutes before answering a seemingly important call on his cell phone._


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 2, 2002)

Does anyone perhaps have an etching of my fight in the water-trap where i did face the most dangerous and dead skeleton?

'Twas a good rendition of the perils one may face in this line of work i'd like to have a copy of for my own momentos.


----------



## Regdar (Mar 3, 2002)

*Now, new and Improved Bah!*

Benben, Regdar thanks you, it has been a tough time for Regdar. Regdar was forced to bludgeon an intruder with the keyboard of Regdars computer, thus Regdar could not be here. Now for this Joshua Dyal, Regdar only does women, period. Regdar is in a good mood so Regdar won't brain you.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 3, 2002)

A completely unrelated question: How were stats generated for the iconics? Merely curious.
Greg


----------



## Kazak (Mar 3, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *A completely unrelated question: How were stats generated for the iconics? Merely curious. *




I can answer this one for ye.  We used the 25 point spreads for an NPC of the appropriate class (from the NPC section in the DMG or PsiHB), then added 3 more points to take it up to 28 points.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks!

Two more questions:
1- How were Feats and Skills selected? By scouring the books and examples and poring over them? Or by just normal picks?

and 2- What slots if any are still open and where does a body sign up?

Greg


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 4, 2002)

I bet I can elucidate, Mr. Zhure!  Currently, we have 13 active iconics. Even though there are a couple of other iconics in the dungeon (Eberk, Naull) who have no players, I'm going to hold it at 13 for the immediate future. When we played earlier, I was tearing my hair out trying to deal with too many people. As much fun as it would be to run a second game with the other iconics, I just don't have the time. 

I will keep track of people who are interested, in case current players have to drop out.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2002)

I can't ask for more than that, thanks!
Greg


----------

